
Why Building a Device-Aware Website Is Problematic - _bkrishnan
https://medium.com/engineering-varo/stats/stories
======
Jazgot
your link is broken, the working one: [https://medium.com/engineering-
varo/why-building-a-device-aw...](https://medium.com/engineering-varo/why-
building-a-device-aware-website-is-problematic-223453bc9cec)

~~~
_bkrishnan
My bad! Thanks for sharing the right link.

